# Need spices and flavouring help!



## ntbsnthlrchn (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm new to this forum, and I came to it for a very specific reason, here it is:

I have been charged with concocting a complete meal substance, whether it be soup or solid, or something else, for a camping trip. My pals have chosen me/I have agreed to because I know a bit about nutrition & diet. BUT I must admit I cannot cook for beans.... so I know what to put in it in terms of food, but I need help getting it edible! 

What can I do? I’m getting desperate! I would appreciate any help, even if you could point me in the right direction or something, the ingredients it must contain are approximately(I know it’s missing some things nutritionally, like o-3s. I left those out because I assumed they would make it taste too bad, and fish oil is easy to take in capsules.): 

103 g oats - I can change what grains are put in here to whatever, I just chose oats because they are easy to grind in a blender.

250 ml skim milk – Any kind of milk would do, even powdered

209 g orange juice – I can change this to another fruit/s.

177 g of mixed vegetables, just the frozen kind from the store – This could be changed to just one vegetable or whatever, but I would prefer variety.

33 g nuts + seeds mix – for oils, could be any nuts/seeds really, but I used a store bought trail mix. for development purposes since it has good variety.

120 g uncooked 85% lean beef – I give the measure uncooked, but I add it cooked, of course, including all the fat. This couldbe any meat, I just chose beef because it’s cheap.

1. Put the nuts in the blender, and grind until the pieces aren’t getting any smaller. Then add some of the orange juice or water and grind until smooth, i.e. 10 sec. or so. This is junt to get the nuts well ground up.

2. add all the other ingredients, adding water to keep the blender going. Blend until it’s as smooth as it’s going to get. I ended up with about 1.2 L of stuff.

I have tried heating it and adding chili powder and salt and pepper., that was hardly edible. I even tried some artificial flavouring extracts I happened to have including cinamon orange, almond and vanilla.

 But it still tastes awful! 

I thought of artificial sweetener, but it doesn’t seem like that’s what it needs…Can anyone recommend some spice to add or something? 

Or maybe I could dehydrate it?Any way of making a mix of these ingredients taste good….


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 22, 2006)

It might be easier to just post this one time and see what the answers the great folks here come up with.  It is easier to keep up with that way. Good luck.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 22, 2006)

I think I would toss it back into the lap of the person who asked me to do this for the 'camping trip'.  

It almost sounds like a school project to me.


----------



## Constance (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't want to hurt your feelings, but...while you have a nutritionaly balanced mix, it sounds awful. I don't think anything will make that taste good. 

I'd recommend making up a dry soup mix that only needs the addition of water and a ham hock or bacon, which you could then cook in a dutch oven over the campfire. 
To get in the rest of your nutritional requirements, make up a good trail mix or granola. 

Here are a bunch of soup recipes:
http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/cat/610/0.shtml

And here are recipes for granolas and trail mix:
http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/cat/766/0.shtml


----------



## amber (Oct 22, 2006)

Maybe I am not understanding what your saying.  Are you adding all of these ingredients to make one "meal substance"?  Personally I'd go with a granola bar using the oats, nuts, and seeds, and bind it together with some honey or something. Not sure how to make granola bars exactly, but there are plenty of recipes online.


----------



## Hades (Oct 22, 2006)

I've given your quest some thought, but I can only come to the conclusion that you started from the wrong philosophy.
Meal replacement bars and freeze-dried bags of goo aren't meant to turn into tasty meals, they're designed to keep you alive untill rescued or give an additional energy boost untill you reach the finishline in the Ironman or the Tour De France.
Secondly, I don't think these bars/bags are based on actual food.  As far as I can imagine, they're made from some of the ingredients you're using and a good dose of industrially produced protein, carbs, vitamins etc.
If you want your ingredients to work as a tasty meal, then try this.  Make a nice hearty stew with veggies and meat (chunks, not ground).  Bake the grains and nuts into a nice bread to go with the stew and serve a smoothie for desert.  Afterall, if you dine in a fancy restaurant and have a budget, you might eat foie gras, oysters, caviar and champagne as appetizers.  They're all delicious, but they won't work as a shake.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Oct 22, 2006)

You're putting all that in a blender and then having at it with the goo?
Sounds like something that would power the time machine in back to the future!  
-----
I think you might want to consider cooking with different groups of ingredients from that list and making a few different items.


----------



## ntbsnthlrchn (Oct 22, 2006)

<p>





			
				Constance said:
			
		

> I don't want to hurt your feelings, but...while you have a nutritionaly balanced mix, it sounds awful. I don't think anything will make that taste good. </p>
> <p> </p>
> <p>I'd recommend making...p>


Thanks don't worry, I'm not insulted! I know it IS awful.
But I still have my fingers crossed for a one food one drink program, it must be possible somehow? I outlined what I did here, but the only requirement is to have all the ingredients in, and not cook it so much as to destroy important nutrients (aka no boiling down to half it's size).
Like Genghis Khan. We would eat _ONE FOOD_ . 

... but hopefully slightly more nutritious
Thanks for the soup recipes. Maybe I am going at this the wrong way, maybe I should take a good soup recipe and add stuff to it? Then vacuum dehydrate it or something, I think that'd be just about the only way to get a significant amount of water out.
Btw this is 1/3 the total intake for 1 (small) person during an active day. So seeing as how we have to carry it all around, I'm not sure if soup would be practical. We will probably not have leisure time to prepare it.

Nonetheless, that doesn't mean I'm closing the discussion on trying to get this edible.
Anyone more input?


----------



## ntbsnthlrchn (Oct 22, 2006)

Hades said:
			
		

> I've given your quest some thought, but I can only come to the conclusion that you started from the wrong philosophy.
> Meal replacement bars and freeze-dried bags of goo aren't meant to turn into tasty meals, they're designed to keep you alive untill rescued or give an additional energy boost untill you reach the finishline in the Ironman or the Tour De France.
> Secondly, I don't think these bars/bags are based on actual food. As far as I can imagine, they're made from some of the ingredients you're using and a good dose of industrially produced protein, carbs, vitamins etc.
> If you want your ingredients to work as a tasty meal, then try this. Make a nice hearty stew with veggies and meat (chunks, not ground). Bake the grains and nuts into a nice bread to go with the stew and serve a smoothie for desert. Afterall, if you dine in a fancy restaurant and have a budget, you might eat foie gras, oysters, caviar and champagne as appetizers. They're all delicious, but they won't work as a shake.


 
That's right about the meal replacement bars, they are not based on real foods, but they aren't always for emergency rations. You can go into the pharmacy and buy them, they have a whole variety, for diets etc. Some don't taste too bad.

The bread and stew is a good idea, I have considered that before. I thought maybe I could fit the milk and some veggies in there as well, to the bread. So that just leaves the fruit, which is not too hard.
But it's just that it gets more and more complicated the more food items there are, just one food would be the ultimate, surely there's a way somehow. With stew, bread, smoothie, you need cups, bowls, utensils, you have to wash up, you have to carry it all, you have to heat it, and it's a lot more work to prepare it all before you set off. Plus bread takes up a lot of space.

And it doesn't have to be a tasty meal, it just has to be edible, or neutral would be a way to put it. Just not taste bad. Because when you're engaged in lots of physical activites, I find that's more than enough, things start to taste good just from knowing it's nutritious.

I also find it kind of odd how I find it just about impossible to eat something that's the same nutritionally as it was 1 minute ago, when it would have been easy to eat, just because it's in a different physical form.

I also found this
http://www.metafilter.com/mefi/52119 while I was looking for information on complete foods. HAHA! so it looks like it's not just me! The rest of the world wants this too. I also found out about MREs, but they are far too expensive.

I've also breifly thought about encapsulating it somehow. But it would take a lot of capsules. Maybe freeze it in suitable chunks and coat it with something, then keep it frozen. 
I have read about calcium acetate catalyzed alginate encapsulation. I might look into that more. But then you can't chew it, I think phycologically that would not be so good.

Just think, if the those capable of actually cooking would put forth their talent for the greater good, and produce such a product, all these people would be so happy.....


----------



## Constance (Oct 22, 2006)

If you have to carry it around, I'd go for the trail mix/granola. You don't have to have meat in it for it to be sustaining. 
I've seen a granola mix somewhere that is a mix of oats, nuts and dried fruits with sweetened condensed milk poured over the top before baking. I suppose you could grind that up if necessary.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 22, 2006)

well I'm sorry in advance for being blunt, but that mixture is really awful, mate. In fact, it's absolutely ....   

I won't go there, but I WILL ask you where you're going camping, because if you can't cook, it must be the North Pole or the middle of the Gobi Desert.
How long is your trip? Where are you going? Why can't you prepare something decent? What about dried veg/meat/fish, etc.,  are the relevant questions I'd be asking.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Oct 22, 2006)

How about dehydration, assuming you will have a safe drinking water supply.  Dehydrated will reduce the weight/bulk of the items that have a fairly large water content.  The bread could be tortillas, pita or any flat bread.  You could make a stew or eat as is; it just won't be a blended drink or bar.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok i dont wanna point out the obvious here.. but think about it would you mix ground beef and orangejuice with oats and nuts to make a normal meal..just reading it gives me the chills!!"

How the heck would you store something like that.. it would have to be consumed in a day or 2 and you would have to keep it cold. Anyway enough about that its make me sickie...

Ok... now your looking for quick easy things to take withyou..

Why not make up some granola bars or flapjacks that you can make before hand cut up into portions and wrap?? You can add dried fruits nuts etc

As far as taking things why not take dry soup mix.. it has vegetables etc and you can just add hot water to it.. or a stock cube and hot water all easily transported. 

As for meats etc why not invest in a food dehydrater make some jerky? 

Anyway just some thoughts.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 22, 2006)

No offense, sounds like "greull". I can't quite see how a liquified mush is gonna be palateable, unless it is through a tube.


There is a LARGE variety of low impact, low pack, low prep, HIGHLY tasty camp food. Don't "blenderize" things...if that is what they want, pack some ensure for every meal.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 22, 2006)

It gave me the "willies" too!  lol  We cook here for the pure simple joy of eating - I'm not "pushing" you somewhere else but maybe some kind of site that is devoted to hiking and camping might get you better results!  lol


----------



## ntbsnthlrchn (Oct 22, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> well I'm sorry in advance for being blunt, but that mixture is really awful, mate. In fact, it's absolutely ....
> 
> I won't go there, but I WILL ask you where you're going camping, because if you can't cook, it must be the North Pole or the middle of the Gobi Desert.
> How long is your trip? Where are you going? Why can't you prepare something decent? What about dried veg/meat/fish, etc., are the relevant questions I'd be asking.


 
The thing is, yeah you can bring dried meat and reconstitute it. Or make a nice stew and reconstitute that, along with some nice tasty bread and fresh fruits.

BUT the more stuff you add like that, the more cumbersome it gets. You end up bringing all the utensils, bowls, washing, heating, stuff ...

It would be GREAT if we could just have something we could just eat. Preferrably a bar, of course. Yeah, actually maybe I should have started trying to do that instead..... The thing is, I don't have the right equipment for dehydrating food. But a sort of all-in-one stew or soup would be pretty good too. Then I would concentrate that, or hopefully make it without too much water to begin with.

But that's not the question here, it's how to make a nutrionally complete substance taste okayish. It think I can figure out the packaging on my own.

Also, freeze dried foods are very expensive. I have looked for dried vegetables, meat, and so forth, but couldn't find anything serious, if anyone knows where to get them, that'd be great.  I can find dried tomatos with oregano or something, but not the sort of variety that's nutritionaly suitable.

_Really, though, I don't see any basic reason to not be able to produce something nutritionally complete that doesn't taste bad._ ​So isn't just a matter of finding a way? I've been trying here and not having much success, so I was hoping folks on this board might be able to help? I've volunteered to produce this stuff, I can't just give up.

I KNOW it doesn't taste good right now. THAT's what I'm posting to ask for some help with.
It doesn't have to be good, just okay. Like pemmican. It'll start tasting good once you get moving.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 22, 2006)

Like I had mentioned, there are ALOT of 1 pot meals that are not only easy to prepare, but good to eat. They are full of the proper nutrients to drive a trail ready metabolism, and can be cooked over a single burner i about 6 min. max. Quick and easy, and in alot of cases, quite tastey too. Google camp/camping food, there is no shortage of labor free meals to be enjoyed.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 23, 2006)

Actually if the meat is needed/wanted  then you need to investigage making  pemmican. It is basically trail mix or granola that has beef jerky chopped up with it.
Instead of trying to incorporate orange juice which is really just calories with no real nutrition add dried fruit--better fiber content, more nutritional.
If you are only going to be gone for a couple of days you can add some chunks of parmesan cheese into this mess--oops, mix.  It will keep and give you calcium and protein.  And just for good measure, you can throw in some dried veggies.
I will say, I have done a LOT of camping and some backpacking and I don't quite understand what this is accomplishing.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Oct 23, 2006)

Well please read my early post.... I know that dried NOT freeze dried but dried soup base is about 69cents for a small sack of them it has lentils peas barley etc. You could then take Turkey Jerky and add it to that.. and take a stock cube ((oxo or knorr or whatever)) and add it you then have soup.

The thing about bein balanced with nutrition just WONT happen. You lost the nutrients with the preperation. You must realize some people that are answering you here are qualified chefs and cooks and we are trying to tell you that what your doing is not feasible with your dream


Like I said before you want a bar that has nutrition make some flapjacks

* Oats-- like oatmeal
* Raisins
*nuts
*Flaked Coconut
*Dried Fruits
*flour
*Brown Sugar
*either Corn Syrup or Honey or golden syrup 
* Eggs

Combine and bake you will get a FULLY balanced bar with protiens etc.


----------



## TexanFrench (Oct 23, 2006)

Try making pemmican, the traditional Native American camping/hiking everything-in-one food.  A combination of dried meat and dried fruit and a few other things...

http://www.lepp.cornell.edu/~seb/pemmican.html

For more modern camping recipes, try the traditional Scouting recipes:

http://www.scoutorama.com/recipe/

How long is this camping trip?  Will you have to carry your own water?  Will fire-making be permitted?  Will you set up a base camp, or are you doing hard-core backpacking?  These are all questions that will influence your cooking. And if you are gone for more than one overnight, the "everything-in-one" meal substance is going to be a whole lot less satisfactory than having actual meals, as folks are saying here.

Good luck!


----------



## Alix (Oct 23, 2006)

Is there some reason you can only take ONE food type? Couldn't you make some really good trail mix to cover the fruit/grain/dairy portion of your diet and then carry some jerky to cover the meat eaters?


----------



## ntbsnthlrchn (Oct 23, 2006)

Sorry I can't respond to everyone, but I have read everyone's posts.  Sometimes it's hard to have a meaninful discussion about over a forum.

I'll look into the suggestions people have made, thanks for the proffesional opinions. I'm starting to think this is more a project for an industrial food processing specialist or something, though.... And that it might not be practical in a home kitchen? I also see some people don't like the idea of just one food replacing the usual cooking/food. Maybe they recognise this as a distopic culture shift? 

There's haute cuisine, and this is just the other end of the spectrum, I still think it has it's niche too.

Think Genghis. No luxuries, One coat. One food. One empire.

I can appreciate those who don't think a one food is worth it, but my friends and I still think it would be useful, or at the very least kinda cool. Also, if for other reasons, so do some folks who posted on the metafilter discussion I have linked to.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't think you have ever said EXACTLY why your friends AND you need to have this one size fits all foodstuff for ample nutrition.
Would you please tell us that.  It will undoubtedly help.
AND for what time will this OSFA food need to be eaten? Days, weeks, months? All the time, some of the time, once in a while?
Some of us, including me, have assumed it was for camping because that is what it sounded like. I think this is incorrect.
SO, we really need to know a bit more of the context of this food need in order to help you realistically.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 23, 2006)

I think some of the problem with keeping up with replies is that you posted the same thing at least 5 times.  Even back in Genghis' time (holds true for most any very early people), they did have  more than "one food" to sustain them on a trip; usually a dried meat (jerky of some sort), a sort of bread (whether it resembles a tortilla, pita, flat bread, biscuit of some sort,whatever you want to call it; they did usually have it)and at least water. Plus they were good at gathering seeds/veggies/fruits where ever they camped for the night. With just these few things they could and did make sustaining broths/soups/mush. I really do think that you need to rethink this or at least research what has already been developed by NASA, armed forces, etc.


----------



## ntbsnthlrchn (Oct 23, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> No offense, sounds like "greull". I can't quite see how a liquified mush is gonna be palateable, unless it is through a tube.
> 
> 
> There is a LARGE variety of low impact, low pack, low prep, HIGHLY tasty camp food. Don't "blenderize" things...if that is what they want, pack some ensure for every meal.


 
I have found out about ensure, but it's too expensive, plus it's not made of real food. The trouble with all these premade things is they cost a small fortune..... MREs would work out to 21 USD per day, plus shipping, otherwise, yeah, they'd be great. Ensure for example, even if we could carry it is about 19$ per day, and it contains excessive amounts of some nutrients (I'm perplexed as to why they do that.) Like manganese, which can cause brain damage. 

I don't have to "blenderize" things, that's just what I first tried, being at a loss for how else to start about it.


----------



## Alix (Oct 23, 2006)

OK, I get your idea about having one food to carry etc. However, there is no way something with ground meat and the other things you are putting together are going to work. It is just flat out icky. 

Since you appear to be looking at covering all the food groups why don't you look at alternative forms of protein? There are vegans who live quite happily without meat of any kind. This would work much better for your food bar or whatever the heck you want to call your creation. Try tofu, or nuts or legumes to get the desired protein. If you do a bit of research I think you can have some success. 

Try, almonds, oats, milk powder, dried fruit and a binder. That would be a good start.


----------



## ntbsnthlrchn (Oct 23, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> I think some of the problem with keeping up with replies is that you posted the same thing at least 5 times. Even back in Genghis' time (holds true for most any very early people), they did have more than "one food" to sustain them on a trip; usually a dried meat (jerky of some sort), a sort of bread (whether it resembles a tortilla, pita, flat bread, biscuit of some sort,whatever you want to call it; they did usually have it)and at least water. Plus they were good at gathering seeds/veggies/fruits where ever they camped for the night. With just these few things they could and did make sustaining broths/soups/mush. I really do think that you need to rethink this or at least research what has already been developed by NASA, armed forces, etc.


 
Sorry, I originally posted these things only once on different threads, but an admin merged them into one thread. So that seems to be causing some confusion, but maybe it's better to have the discussion in one place. I have also looked into things NASA does (not really appropriat for my situation, but interesting nonetheless) and the military - for the most part they used hydrated canned foods like C rations (a possibility) MREs, and freeze dried foods (way too expensive). 

What I said about Genghis Khan is from a quote from (reportedly) him:

_Heaven has abandoned China owing to its haughtiness and extravagant luxury. But I, living in the northern wilderness, have not inordinate passions. I hate luxury and exercise moderation. I have only one coat and one food. I eat the same food and am dressed in the same tatters as my humble herdsmen. I consider the people my children, and take an interest in talented men as if they were my brothers. We always agree in our principles, and we are always united by mutual affection. At military exercises I am always in front, and in time of battle am never behind. In the space of seven years I have succeeded in accomplishing a great work, and uniting the whole world in one empire._ - Ghenghis Khan

So, I wouldn't want heaven abandoning us, now would I? Especially out in the middle of nowhere. And we're a bunch of destute students, in Canada (read: northern wilderness), so it fits perfectly....


----------



## Alix (Oct 23, 2006)

Ottawa is far from a northern wilderness. 

I realize you are having a tough time keeping up with all the replies in this thread, but I would be interested in hearing your comments about using an alternative protein source in your "creation".


----------



## ntbsnthlrchn (Oct 23, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> I don't think you have ever said EXACTLY why your friends AND you need to have this one size fits all foodstuff for ample nutrition....
> .


 
I just need something, anything, that's cheap and includes what the FDA recommends for a day's food intake. About 3300 cal.  If it's bulky I can dehydrate it, it just should be a OSFA food (if I may use your terminology).  I think I can get access to a vacuum pump.  A bar of some kind, I must admit, though, would be ideal, I suppose I just subconciously ruled that out as being too difficult, but maybe it's not?


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 23, 2006)

I still want to know what and where this concoction is going to be used.

_I have also looked into things NASA does (not really appropriat for my situation, but interesting nonetheless) _

And what is this "situation".


----------



## ntbsnthlrchn (Oct 23, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> I still want to know what and where this concoction is going to be used.
> 
> _I have also looked into things NASA does (not really appropriat for my situation, but interesting nonetheless) _
> 
> And what is this "situation".


 
Cross country ski camping type stuff. It's all in preliminary planning still, and how long we stay etc. will depend many factors, including what kind of food we can come up with. Anything to get out of the city for a couple of weeks, really.


----------



## ntbsnthlrchn (Oct 23, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Ottawa is far from a northern wilderness.
> 
> I realize you are having a tough time keeping up with all the replies in this thread, but I would be interested in hearing your comments about using an alternative protein source in your "creation".


I'm just kidding about the wilderness  . All of Canada's a wilderness compared to some countries. Ah, I see you're in edmonton, how did you know where I was? My IP?

Well okay, if you're interested, here you go (I haven't considered taste, only nutrition):

I have looked into it a bit. Actually whey protein concentrate (which is about 70% protein, you can also get whey protein isolate, 95%) is much cheaper than meat by grams of protein, but it doesn't have some of the other good stuff in it meat has e.g. iron. (I suppose I thought about taste a bit here, in a way.... whey concentrate tastes bad, like rotten milk. But, they make it taste good by adding the appropriate flavours and sweeteners? They don't do anything else to the whey protein concentrate, I think, just covering up the flavour. www.proteinfactory.com I actually ordered from once. )  That's mostly what they use in ensure for protein. 
Soy is good too, it has some stuff like isoflavones that might not be so great but that's okay. 

Lentils, beans, they're all good and would do if they were preffered over meat for some reason. Also if you're sleeping in a tent or small cabin with several other individuals....  Well I couldn't quite overlook that. 

Also egg whites and lecithin are relatively inexpensive, but I didn't see any reason not to just use meat, though I could add some beans or something as well. I can afford meat (for which I am grateful), so why not?


----------



## Alix (Oct 23, 2006)

ntbsnthlrchn said:
			
		

> Also egg whites and lecithin are relatively inexpensive, but I didn't see any reason not to just use meat, though I could add some beans or something as well. I can afford meat (for which I am grateful), so why not?


 
Well for one thing, meat doesn't work well with the other stuff you have going in there. I'm not sure if you intend this for some future commercial use, but if it is, then you are going to have to consider taste. All you need for nutritional completeness (whoo, excuse the grammar there) are the correct proportions of protein:dairy:veggie:grain. I realize that is simplistic, but its true. However, you can get pretty close to the correct proportions of these things and still have something that tastes pretty good.

If you are really going for lightweight and compact, I can't see how carrying jerky or pemmican would be an issue. Then you could focus your efforts on a lightweight bar with the other ingredients in it. That would be achievable and tasty. 

Thanks for answering my question. I wish you luck on your quest, but frankly think that you need to change your basic plan.  

Even folks who climb Everest eat stuff that tastes good.


----------



## Alix (Oct 23, 2006)

ntbsnthlrchn said:
			
		

> Lentils, beans, they're all good and would do if they were preffered over meat for some reason. Also if you're sleeping in a tent or small cabin with several other individuals.... Well I couldn't quite overlook that.


 
You're kidding right? LOL! I thought that was part of what made camping attractive to men. Sorry! Just being goofy here.


----------



## ntbsnthlrchn (Oct 23, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> If you are really going for lightweight and compact, I can't see how carrying jerky or pemmican would be an issue. Then you could focus your efforts on a lightweight bar with the other ingredients in it. That would be achievable and tasty.


Carrying jerky or pemmican wouldn't be an issue, with ski camping esp.. neither would be any preservation of stuff, it will be frozen. I will indeed consider these things more closely. I seem to have very poor culinary sense, given a list of ingredients, I couldn't judge how it would taste, so I will have to take your word for it, and try it. There you go with the taste thing again!


----------



## Chef_Jen (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok the last 2 of my posts have been ignored.. nevertheless.....

Why not can your own goods or jaryour own goods. You are able to then make lil meals in cans

For your "adventure" I would look at meal replacement bars like ive suggested a few posts back that contain nuts etc.

As for meat the ONLY and im going to say it again ONLY option you have other then canning is JERKY of some sort. that can be reconstituted with some hot water.

Jerky tastes like real meat so there would be no issue in flavour. I think you need to actually go out and try some of this stuff.. I mean youve been given 3 pages of suggestions here you admit your culinary sense isnt very good. Go out get some jerky get some lentils get some dry soup mix follow the recipe i gave you for Flapjacks then report back to us from there..

I see this post going around and around.. Poor alix is gonna loose the plot before the end of this one.

Again my suggestion. Print out this thread highlight the suggestions and go and try it!


----------



## ntbsnthlrchn (Oct 25, 2006)

Chef_Jen said:
			
		

> Ok the last 2 of my posts have been ignored.. nevertheless.....
> 
> Why not can your own goods or jaryour own goods. You are able to then make lil meals in cans


I have read your other posts. This would be like C rations, like the US army used to use and would okay but not a single substance. Also, I know you didn't know this when you previously posted, but I have since written we're ski camping. So we cross country ski in over large quantities of snow. Everything will be frozen solid, and preservation is a breeze. It's also easier to carry stuff than hiking becaus you can use a sled. So other than having things conveniently portioned, there's not much point in canning. 





			
				Chef_Jen said:
			
		

> For your "adventure" I would look at meal replacement bars like ive suggested a few posts back that contain nuts etc.


Thanks, that is a good suggestion, I've been on (short) trips and eaten such stuff, but again it falls into the traditional line of things, which are good but I've already tried. Also, this is one of those recipes for real chefs.... "Combine correct amounts of each and prepare in the appropriate fashion."  I'd have no idea how to make this stuff just from an ingredients list. But, don't go out of your way to give me another recipe, I'll find one when/if the time comes.





			
				Chef_Jen said:
			
		

> As for meat the ONLY and im going to say it again ONLY option you have other then canning is JERKY of some sort. that can be reconstituted with some hot water.
> 
> Jerky tastes like real meat so there would be no issue in flavour. I think you need to actually go out and try some of this stuff.. I mean youve been given 3 pages of suggestions here you admit your culinary sense isnt very good. Go out get some jerky get some lentils get some dry soup mix follow the recipe i gave you for Flapjacks then report back to us from there..


I already know that would probably work. What I meant by posting this thead was how to make a single complete substance. So while what to bring and pack for a trip is a useful discussion and has it's place, that's NOT what I intended this thread for. Or for alternatives to a single material food. The suggestions have indicated interesting ways to accomplish the stated objective, though.


			
				Chef_Jen said:
			
		

> I see this post going around and around.. Poor alix is gonna loose the plot before the end of this one.
> 
> Again my suggestion. Print out this thread highlight the suggestions and go and try it!


 
Everyone is saying "that won't work, this is better". I also see you've pointed out it's probably not going to happen.... bit I'd like to look into it in some depth, especially now that I see no one else seems to have really considered making such a thing before. I don't beleive it would be impossible. Also, I know something with complete "clinical nutrition" is not too hard to make, but I am shooting for real food. 

Sorry if this -edit- post is a bit "off", I'm being intoxicated by electric heater fumes here..... but I think it gets the general idea.


----------



## XeniA (Oct 25, 2006)

Well ntbs ... if ever a thread made me hanker after a warm beach, a good hotel with room service, and a fresh cappucino ... this is it.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 25, 2006)

I, personally, would not like to live off of "funky" dehydrated "bars" of "stuff" for 3-meals a day, and snacks, for 1-2 weeks!

If you are going to be on a cross-country ski trip then you will have ample water available (aka: melted snow) for reconstituting dehydrated foods. And, if you're going to be out in the wilderness exerting like you will be doing a cross counrty ski ... you're nutritional requirements will be significantly different from the "sitting on your duff in your office" FDA daily food recommendations.

As for "cookware" - a WW II Army mess kit (or even one from the Boy Scouts) will do each member fine and only weigh about 1-pound.

For vitamins and minerals - they have light weight tablets for that. For cold weather heavy exertion you need carbs, sugar, proteins and calories.

You're "situation" really sounds like a lot of the "student project" questions that we get here. Please forgive us if we sound skeptical - especially since you reject the idea of "NASA" type food.


----------



## ntbsnthlrchn (Oct 25, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> I, personally, would not like to live off of "funky" dehydrated "bars" of "stuff" for 3-meals a day, and snacks, for 1-2 weeks!...


 
See, people just post alternatives and that's it. I don't care about alternatives. Just how to make something which is this:

Nutritionally complete according to FDA. All real food. 

O-3s can be left out.
Most of this thread is me answering why.


----------



## ntbsnthlrchn (Oct 25, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> You're "situation" really sounds like a lot of the "student project" questions that we get here. Please forgive us if we sound skeptical - especially since you reject the idea of "NASA" type food.


What would I search for to find these student projects? I only reject freeze dried food because it's really expensive.  That's actually the very same reason the US army stopped using it for long range patrol rations.  What's wrong with that?


----------



## Alix (Oct 25, 2006)

ntbsnthlrchn said:
			
		

> See, people just post alternatives and that's it. I don't care about alternatives. Just how to make something which is this:
> 
> Nutritionally complete according to FDA. All real food.
> 
> ...


 
You perhaps didn't intend this to sound rude, but boy does it. You came to our site asking for advice/help and when people post in your thread offering you help, you complain. 

People are offering you alternatives because what you are proposing sounds disgusting. This forum is about food and having it taste GOOD. If you weren't interested in that you came to the wrong place. That is the sole reason you are getting the answers you are.

You are making us suspicious of your motives. The fact that you live in Canada and keep mentioning the FDA had MY radar going up. The fact that when people offer you good, viable alternatives to what you are proposing, you shoot them down also puts my radar up. As Michael suggests, this sound like a school project or some kind of hoax. Also your comment about $ confuses me. On one hand you say you can afford the meat to put in your concoction, and on the other, freeze dried food is too expensive. 

If indeed you are serious about this project it seems to me more research on your part is required and perhaps you need to be more openminded about what your "meal replacement" should consist of.

I'm sorry to have lectured you. Your thread is getting a lot of response and it would be courteous to say "thank you" rather than "I don't care about what you have said to me"


----------



## XeniA (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, good for you Alix, for having the ba**s to say what you're thinking. I think a number of us were beginning to wonder what was behind this.


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2006)

It seems to me that you are trying to re-invent the wheel. Go to any camping store and they will have tons of camping foods that are both nutritious and lightweight as well as easy to pack and easy to cook if they even need any cooking at all. This is a multi million (if not more) dollar industry. Don't you think someone would have already created what you are trying to create if there was a way to do it. I am not saying that everything has already been invented by any means, but seriously take a look at the camping food industry and look at what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 25, 2006)

NTBS:

Alix is right, radar is going up all over the place.  I'm tempted to say, cut down on the amount of beer you plan on hauling around.  

Get some really good vitamins, some fiber capsules, and grab some of the protein shake powders.  You can melt snow for water to mix them up in reusable cups - no cooking, no dishes, no prep work.  

There is no way that you can take the ingredients you listed and make them into some kind of homogenized mess and expect it to taste good.  Well I guess you could - but your friends are liable to revolt.

On the other hand you could make soups, stews, mac & cheese, spaghetti & meatballs, etc and freeze them in vacuum sealed bags  in individual portions.  You could divide frozen veg into individual packages the same way.  Same thing with some other precooked meat - sausages, ham slices, or whatever.  Make some fruit cobblers and do the same thing. Freeze it all, stuff it in a cooler on the sled.  If keeping things frozen isn't a problem - there ya go.   Instant oatmeal, cream of wheat, etc.  don't weigh much -  neither  does dried milk, or trail mix.  You can get, or make, small packets of salt & pepper and other seasonings.  A bottle of tabasco doesn't weigh much either.  

When this many people come together to try to help some ungrateful twerp who only wants to be told how to make sludge taste good we're liable to get a little testy.   (oh, and by the way it's not the FDA that does the nutritional recommendations - get your facts right!) (At least they didn't when I studied clinical nutrition)


----------

